

Here's to the Next 3 Years (Yehuda Katz Moves On) - wycats
http://yehudakatz.com/2010/09/14/heres-to-the-next-3-years/

======
liamk
I'm super excited by this -- I have been reluctant to use SproutCore, but I
have a strong feeling that Yehuda's contributions will change that. I love
JQuery, but what I really want is something that can do a bit more, like
SproutCore or Cappuccino. Yehuda, when can we expect your contributions to
become a public part of SproutCore?

~~~
ColinCampbell
Yehuda has already made some fantastic changes to the Abbot build tools that
should be landing with the 1.4 release any day. It's in rc2 right now, just
run gem install sproutcore --pre, the tools are super fast now.

------
BornInTheUSSR
Thanks for all you've done, working with Rails has been (if possible) even
easier and more fun because of you. Can't wait to see what new possibilities
open up to someone with nothing more than an idea and a laptop.

------
nanairo
I feel a bit sad for Rails (yes, I know he will continue contributing, but I
doubt it will be anything close to what he did in the last few years, when
that was his main job).

But he seems a great guy and he deserves all the best. Good luck in your next
endeavour.

------
smallegan
Anyone care to summarize why this is important news?

~~~
albemuth
The output of this guy is amazing, any OSS projects he works on will move
forward and benefit a lot of people.

~~~
jacobolus
And not just physical output of code, but he also seems extremely friendly &
helpful and interested in fostering productive communities. Which is IMO just
as important to the long-term health of open-source projects.

------
DanielRibeiro
Props for the link to a great presentation of Avi Bryant
(<http://twitter.com/avibryant>,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=avibryant>, who is not only brilliant for
his work on his startup that got bought by twitter, his seaside framework,
which brought continuations to web, copied later by Scala Thrift framework,
and also helped pg get on twitter).

~~~
WalterGR
_his seaside framework, which brought continuations to web_

Is this the case? I looked (briefly) for confirmation and did find at the very
least papers discussing the use of Scheme's continuations for web session
management, circa Seaside's first public announcement in 2002...

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Well, seaside is also from 2002 (from their website: <http://seaside.st/>).
But, If I am not mistaken, JBoss Seam, which is (unfortunately) far more
mainstream than seaside/scheme/smalltalk, got its continuations idea from
Seaside. And scalas' LIFT framework, which is also more mainstream, also got
its inspiration from Seaside.

------
mark_l_watson
Because Yehuda will be working on SproutCore, I took another good look at it
last night, playing with the Ruby (Sinatra) and the Clojure back end tutorial
examples.

I met Yehuda at a Merb camp and listening to his talks about efficiency
altered my view of using Ruby.

------
moonpolysoft
8===================D~~~

~~~
FooBarWidget
My gawd, HN is turning into Slashdot. :(

~~~
moonpolysoft
Sometimes a ding dong is the only valid response.

8===================D~~~~

